# A Morning Well Spent.



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hooked up with a local distance caster (LarryB), and got some help with my ugly form. I had my doubts about this field (Kenilworth Park) before I got there, but was acutally surprised when I saw how much space there was. While Larry set up the field, I get my AFAW Beach\Penn 525 ready for some tossing. After a couple of cast Larry Gave me some pointers, and they seemed to make a Ton of difference. My Personal Best was 450" before today. Now my PB is 520", and I have a feeling it's about to get better really soon. CT, was also there, and got in a couple of cast. Check them out!

This one went 520ft. 








This one went Far Right..


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice throws. 


dont forget to hit it like it owes u money...that afaw can take the heat.



Jesse


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I have tons to work on before I get concerned with hitting it. LOL Thanks for the kind words.. 




Jesse Lockowitz said:


> nice throws.
> 
> 
> dont forget to hit it like it owes u money...that afaw can take the heat.
> ...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> I have tons to work on before I get concerned with hitting it. LOL Thanks for the kind words..


naaa , set the mag a tad higher and hit the hell out of it.....worst that can happen is can blow up



Jesse


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice. Good form on the groundcast.

Listem to Larry, he is a very good caster and an even better man..... 

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Tommy.. As soon as I get another 150+ feet you might start seeing me at the Tournaments. I might even get good enough to put a target on TheKingfeeder's back....  Right now I'll just put in the time, and see what it get's me. Larry, feels I can hit 600ft sooner than I think. I'm not so sure, but time will tell.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

By the way all cast were measured. I was using 12lb test Tightline as my main line, and 50lb test Tightline shock. Throwing 150g Tourney Sinkers. Hey Ron you built me a really nice rod.. 


Will 10lb test tightline be .31mm (for 150g sinker). Should I expect to have more issues with blow ups? Will there be a distance increase?


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

K, looked good. At least you know the difference between good form and adequate form. I've got a lot to learn too. I just picked up AFAW beach from Barry (dreamweaverrods.com) and it sure looks sweet. More rod than I've ever used, hope I can learn to do it justice. I've got lessons scheduled with Jimmy Hillman later this spring. K, see you in 2 weeks.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, I like this video camera thingy  This is my best Brighton cast of the day...Wheel's Reels 7-Dust, stock 525 mag, 150gm sinker, and as KMW calls it, the drum rig: 20lb Momoi and 60lb shock with a Bimini Twist-No Name  440' :redface:






BTW, the camera really adds 10 lbs to a fella...the steaks and BBQ probably adds the other 30...LOL


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That ground cast is looking nice!! It seems like after Shallotte, there are plenty of backs being slapped with targets. After talking with you and seeing your cast, it won't be long at all before you are hitting 600'!!!

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

we will see..


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice clips. Great hearing the sound of the reel running after the rod whips back!


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks guys, it was good for the old man to get back out onto the field. The energy that these young casters/fishermen have is increditable. I cann't remember when I've answered more questions and walked a field more that this Saturday. One thing about the two of you is that you are either going to get me into a lot better shape or just flat out kill me. 

Thank you for allowing me to share the little bit of information that I have with you. Your casting skills and knowledge will continue to grow but the only way that your distance will increase is if you continue to practice and master the basics. Once you have the basics down then you can start to add other pieces to your technique and increase your power. There is no magic, you've simply got to Practice, Practice, Practice.

LarryB


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Looking good fellas !


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice going guys! You were in great company with Larry.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

nice looking cast. you might be casting longer me now. next time we hook up, teach me what larryb taught you.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice cast. Good job.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Guys.. I'll get back out tommorw to get in somemore practice..


----------

